# Large Vaseline Uranium Glass Bottle



## Jason (Jun 18, 2015)

Not sure what to make of this one. I bought it at the flea market. It glows under a black light. It's about a half gallon. Any ideas what was for? The seam stops at the finish.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow.  youn didn't get much reply here.  If the seam stops at the finish - that is a good sign.  If theat is the case there would and should be some sort of empontiling mark on the bottom glass.  Isn't there any embosed lettering or numbersw on the glass anywhere? I think it is an interesting shape.   Without some information - we arle out in the wild guess world.RED Matthews


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 13, 2015)

Gorgeous piece!Your thread must have gotten buried under an influx of new threads. That would look superior in a window.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 14, 2015)

don't look to old to me .


----------



## Clown Elliott (May 14, 2021)

Thats just the bottle I have been looking for. I would be interested in buying it if you would like to sell it.


----------

